
Systems Languages: An Experience Report - tim_sw
https://medium.com/@sargun/systems-languages-an-experience-report-d008b2b12628
======
ObscureScience
It would be interesting to hear his take on Zig, which I would say (after only
reading about it) is sitting somewhere between c and rust, leaning towards c.

